# Wer darf eine Sicherheits SPS programmieren?



## jaepen (1 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich arbeite als Elektroingenieur im produzierenden Gewerbe (Konsumgüter). Gelegent muss ich auch mal Änderungen an Steuerungen vornehmen. Oftmals machen das auch unsere Elektroniker, meist aber die Maschinenhersteller.

Nun kursiert das Gerücht, dass ich oder auch die Elektroniker, spezielle Schulungen benötigen um auch an FCPUs (Meistens von Siemens) Änderungen vornehmen zu dürfen.

Leider finde ich dazu im Internet nichts richtiges.
Ist das so? Kennst sich jemand damit aus?

Ich dachte immer wenn ich danach eine Risikobeurteilung vornehme wäre alles OK?

Best Grüße


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2013)

Siehste, schon der erste Fehler, die Risikobeurteilung steht am Anfang aller Maßnahmen!

Mache eine Weiterbildung....


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Februar 2013)

anders gefragt: benötigt jemand, der Schaltpläne zeichnet auch spezielle Schulungen um Sicherheitskreise zu zeichnen? Eine ungünstige Verdrahtung von Sicherheitsbauteile der höchsten Kategorie kann eine Maschine unsicher machen, nichts anderes ist es mit der Software. Empfehlen würde ich eine Schulung beim Hersteller der Software allemal, man kann viel falsch machen. Dann würde ich mir Gedanken um Dokumentation der Software samt Versionierung und was sonst noch dazu gehört Gedanken machen.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Februar 2013)

In diesem Zusammenhang gibt es oft den Begriff der  "befähigten Person".
Dazu gehören üblicherweise Ausbildung und Erfahrung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jaepen (3 Februar 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Siehste, schon der erste Fehler, die Risikobeurteilung steht am Anfang aller Maßnahmen!
> 
> Mache eine Weiterbildung....



Das mit der Risikobeurteilung ist schon klar, sonst weiß ich ja nicht was ich wie tun muss. Die Enddokumentation dazu erfolgt bei uns jedoch am ende... Theorie und gelebte Praxis.
Der Weiterbildungsbedarf ist mir auch bewusst, Seminare sind bereits gebucht, leider erst für mitte des Jahres.


Nochmal zurück zum Thema....
Kann ich das mit der befähigten Person auch irgendwo nachlesen? Bzw. ist das irgendwo in der Maschinenrichtölinie oder ähnlichem verankert?

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2013)

Jetzt aus dem Bauch raus, wird das nicht alleine durch den Titel bzw dem Diplom
was auf der Wand hängt bestimmt. Eine Vorschrift für eine bestimmte Schulung gibt es
auch nicht, aber der Umgang mit einer F-CPU ist kein Kinderspiel, gerade Siemens hat da
so seine Eigenarten, die man sich nicht anlesen kann. 
Wenn du das Thema beherrscht darfst du meine Ansicht nach Änderungen durchführen.


----------



## Tommi (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/betrsichv/gesamt.pdf

http://www.baua.de/de/Themen-von-A-...TRBS/pdf/TRBS-1203.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

Der Unternehmer muss geeignetes Personal aussuchen. Und dafür reicht der Ingenieur.
Ich denke, in nächster Zeit wird das Prüfen von Sicherheitseinrichtungen
 vom Gesetzgeber weiter konkretisiert. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jaepen (3 Februar 2013)

@rostigerNagel
So ähnlich wie du würde ich das bisher auch sehen. Aber, sollte ein Personenschaden eintreten, wird sich der Gesetzgeber nicht für deine oder Meine Meinung interessieren...

@Tommi
Ich habe die Dokumente mal überflogen, die sehen ganz gut aus. Aber die beziehen dich doch mehr auf prüfende Tätigkeiten, nicht auf Modifikationen,


----------



## Uwe Schröder (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo jaepen!

Jeder ist doch für sein tun verantwortlich!
Im Rahmen meiner Tätigkeit habe ich bestimmte Aufgaben zu erledigen.
Wenn ich an einer Steuerung Änderungen vornehme, muß ich auch wissen was ich da mache.
Ich denke alles was hier geschrieben wurde ist richtig!
Die Zitate von "Tommi" sind der richtige Ansatz.
Besonders das Erste, dort sind alle Begrifflichkeiten drin.

mfg Uwe


----------



## bike (3 Februar 2013)

jaepen schrieb:


> Aber die beziehen dich doch mehr auf prüfende Tätigkeiten, nicht auf Modifikationen,



Ich versteh den Unterschied nicht.
Du musst zuerst das Risko definieren und bewerten.
Dann erst kannst du eine Änderung machen.

Wenn eine Maschine oder Anlage geliefert wurde, dann ist diese geprüft und abgenommen.
Mir ist immer noch nicht klar,warum die Kunden immer wieder verschlimmbessern müssen.
Warum trauen die den Lieferanten nicht?

Wenn etwas geändert werden muss? dann fragt doch eure Lieferanten
Die wissen meist am besten warum was wie gelöst ist und was ggF geändert werden kann / darf.


bike


----------



## Tigerente1974 (4 Februar 2013)

Bei Änderungen am Programm der Sicherheits-SPS verliert die Konformitätserklärung des Herstellers nach meinem Wissen ihre Gültigkeit. Das ist ein nicht unwesentlicher Aspekt. Daher sehe ich das wie bike. Der richtige Ansprechpartner sollte hier der Hersteller der Maschine sein.


----------



## Tommi (4 Februar 2013)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Der richtige Ansprechpartner sollte hier der Hersteller der Maschine sein.



Hallo,

das wäre optimal!

 Nur ist das leider nicht immer so. Das kann vielerlei Gründe haben.
Innsolvenz, Streit oder sonst was.

Hauptsache, der Programmierer versteht sein Handwerk und prüft das Programm, welches
er geschrieben hat, z.B. nach V-Modell der DIN EN ISO 13849-1. 
Ob das nun ein Mitarbeiter des Lieferanten, des Kunden oder ein Freiberufler ist.

Wird die Sicherheit verbessert, egal ob mit Software oder Hardware, ist es keine
wesentliche Veränderung, welche eine neue CE-Kennzeichnung nötig macht.
Nochmal: die Änderung muß getestet und dokumentiert werden!

Was vertraglich vereinbart wurde, ist eine andere Baustelle.

So kenne ich es.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (4 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
gute Frage, wer darf eine Sicherheits-SPS programmieren?
Der Programmierer kann nur das Umsetzen was er in der kompletten Dokumentation der Sicherheitsfunktionen vorfindet.
Es gibt soweit ich die Gesetzeslage kenne, keine klare Vorgaben für die Herstellerseite auf der Betreiberseite gibt es die BtrSichV mit den TRBSen . Aber der Hersteller darf eben nur Personal mit solchen Arbeiten beauftragen die entsprechende Qualifikationen haben, bringen sie diese nicht mit muss er sie ausbilden oder eben ausbilden lassen. Das nennt man Organisatorische Pflichten.
Der „arme“ Programmierer wird in vielen Fällen in eine sehr schwierige Rechtliche Lage gedrängt.
Es fehlen oft die genauen Beschreibungen der SF, wie soll dann einer was Programmieren. Aber das wird dann mal schnell auf der Baustelle gemacht.
Wichtig wenn man als Steuerungsbauer für einen Hersteller arbeitet, Schaltschrank, Plan und auch das Programm schreibt wird das Ganze ein Sicherheitsbauteil nach MRL also einen Maschine mit allen Rechten und Pflichten. Damit wird man sehr leicht rechtlich angreifbar.
Zu der Änderung von Maschinen hat Tommi alles gesagt. Nur wenn ein Produkt, Maschine so wesentlich geändert wird das es als neues anzusehen ist wird eine neue CE fällig. Hier gilt zu nächst die BtrSichV/ProdSG  und nicht die MRL.


----------



## Eliza (28 Februar 2013)

Hierzu mal eine Frage:
Was passiert denn, wenn in einer F-CPU (Anlage abgenommen und läuft) das Sicherheitsprogramm geändert wird und dann die Signatur und die Abnahme hinfällig sind?
Wer ist dann in der Pflicht, wenn etwas passiert?


----------



## Tommi (28 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ohne die näheren Umstände der Frage zu kennen: im Zweifel der, der ändert...

Gruß
Tommi


----------

